# Updated pictures!



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Here are some cute pictures I've gotten of pea recently


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

She's a cutie for sure!


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*Aww how cute *


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an angel! Tiny and delicate face with those adorable bigger ears........I love this little one!!!!!!!


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you so much! She's on the smaller side, Going to try and put another food into her diet to let her gain some weigh. I love her dumbo ears <3


----------

